# Computer Power Cords



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well my dad is getting a completely new computer system for our Domino's store that we own so we have about 6 or so computers that we are going to be getting rid of...
Is there anything that I should take out/keep?
I know that some of you have mentioned working with the power cords of them... So I have those out already...
Anything else I should keep?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Power Supplies


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah I just looked that up...
Maybe that's what people have been using??
I don't know,
But thanks!
.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

People generally use the power supplies to provide 12 Volt and 5 Volt DC power to wiper motors , servos etc.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

yea, keep the power supplies. Send the rest to me!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If the hard drives are no good anymore get the magnets out of them


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cooling fans


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I've hacked the the CD drives for the tiny motors and drawer-slide mechanisms.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

part out the rest on ebay-make some cash for your haunt


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pyro nipped it on the head.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is a good link for you guys that need to buy em.... 
http://www.cablewholesale.com/


----------

